# Thought she was infertile, now maybe bred?



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

I have an American Pygmy doe that we've been thinking was infertile. She's almost two, and despite being exposed many times over the last year, without fail she'd go back into heat three weeks later. In December she had an episode of bleeding over a period of 3-4 days, and was showing signs of heat at the same time. On the advice of our vet we let her go with our buck yet again, and yet again she stood for him. Then in January she started with the flagging, stretching her head back, backing up to the fence, etc. We decided that she would be a good companion for our boy then, since she appeared infertile but was willing to 'entertain' him - and they've been great together. I've been satisfied with their arrangement.

This morning she was acting a little odd....loud. Puffer backside. I took a closer look - she's got the beginnings of an udder and long teats, where before she had nothing. Running my hands over her, she feels rounded. I'm moving her out of the back today just in case, and think I might have my vet ultrasound her to see what's going on. If she did take in December she'd be about four months now, so this development seems on track. Could she have possibly been having some sort of infertile heat, but bled with a fertile heat? That was the only time she's bled.

Cautiously excited, she's such a pretty girl and she and my buck would have such pretty kids....I'll throw some pics up here later to see what you all think.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She might have had a cyst or retained CL that finally burst enabling her to cycle and get pregnant.


----------



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

Well, she's definitely bred - I was able to feel kid movement last night. The last heat I saw was in December, which would put her due May 17 - however, I honestly didn't really pay close attention after that, so I guess she could have come in again after that and been bred. Treating her as due in May though, just in case.

They always keep things interesting, don't they?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Well good thing she gave you some signs so that you could move her out!

I have a difficult breeder - I honestly don't think it is anything medical - she is just plain stubborn and doesn't care for bucks trying to swoon her. I have to just give up and pen her with the buck for weeks to get her bred so she is always the last one to kid (usually much later than I was planning on kidding!)

Good luck with your surprised kids! Don't forget to get her CD/T updated and a selenium supplement since you're not sure on the due date!


----------



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

She got a Cdt in the beginning of March when I got everyone else - think that's ok, or should I do another (I have kids I need to do this week so no biggie)? Selenium isn't much of an issue for us, luckily. Glad I got her hooves trimmed a few weeks ago too - I think she's in pretty good shape!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is fine. Don't need to do another.


----------



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

She's getting bigger, and I'm sort of ready anytime. I've tried to figure out when she'd be due -- I know she had that bleeding episode before Christmas, because we were going out of town and I debated on staying because I wasn't sure what was wrong with her then. If I count from December 18 she'd be 142 days....but it may have been earlier than the 18th. Anyway, she'd be close to due if it was then. I took these this morning - would you guess she's close, or have we got another three weeks to go?




















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, she is pregnant. Congratulations. ;-)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My guess is another 3 weeks  but hey she is bred!!! I would still keep a fairly close eye on her for now though because things can change and change fast


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Well that's a nice turn of events, congrats!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Yay!!!!!! congrats keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

I sure would love it if she went sooner rather than later...I have big travel plans in early June - I wasn't anticipating babies this late in the spring! Ah, well....if I have to change my plans everyone will just have to get over it - not many things that trump kiddings!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

Well, we're 150 days from the last day I actually saw her being bred, and she's still hanging in out there. She's huge around, full udder but not strutted, solid ligs this morning, not a sign of discharge. So now we're just hanging out....checking her twice a day, and walking out to take a closer look if she seems to be acting unusual.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Any progress?? Come on Goaty!!!! Please have those babies!


----------



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

Nothing. Her backside looks really loose, but her ligs are still there and her udder is filling but not tight. She spent a lot of time up and down today....she's big and round. I guess she's just going to take her sweet time....probably going to make me wait a few more weeks. That's what I get for thinking she was infertile, eh?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Could you post some pictures??


----------



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

Sure, I'll snap a couple in the morning.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

Here you go...looks like maybe she's starting to have a bit of discharge, maybe (and has straw stuck to her stuff, lol)? Snapped these this morning right when I got them up.




















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

She's getting wide quickly, and has always been a very trim girl. From the back, farther away, you can tell that her belly is starting to get lower. Still has good ligs this morning though, and I can feel movement pretty well. We wait....


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

These two, ten days apart....what a change!














Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Yup u can tell her belly has sort of dropped


----------



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

June 2nd, we're still waiting! Starting to think that those kicks we feel are just really active gas and she's not bred, or she's just going to stay pregnant forever. I feel her ligs in the morning and before bed, but other than that I've just stopped going out to check on her in the day. She's messing with me.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Has her udder changed at all?


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

she looks pregnant!!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I think she's pregnant too. My one doe had discharge 3 weeks before she delivered. My other doe didn't show any signs except she lost her ligs. 15 hours before. I didn't know their due dates and it was torture. Best of luck Thinking pink!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

My doe is due around mid July and she looks the same as yours except her udder is a little bit smaller than yours. Even though every doe is different going from that I'd say towards the end of the month you should have some babies or even the first week of July. But don't put too much trust in that. Who knows she could fill her udder and have kids on the ground next week. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

As much as I hate the thought of not being here when babies are coming....our children are out on summer break now, and we have a LOT planned. A multi-day canoe trip in two weeks, a week out of state after that, a few days out of state two weeks after that. It sure would be nice if she went in the next two weeks, my poor neighbor who cares for them when I'm gone has no interest in being a midwife, lol!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

Her udder has definitely changed since the last pic from two weeks ago. Enough that even my dh commented on it, and he never notices anything. I'll snap a pic when I head down to let them out here shortly.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

For your guessing pleasure.....ten minutes ago. June 3. The last time I actually witnessed her being bred would have put her due May 17. This coming Saturday will be three weeks after that, so if nothing this week we'll be looking again at the end of June. FWIW, she's a ff and I noticed udder development in mid April.








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Her udder and vulva look quite ready - are you seeing any "dropping" of the kids? (is she developing hollows just in front of her hips, up high?) At some point you will go out and it will look like you haven't fed her in weeks and then you will be very close! I think Saturday is not a bad estimate but that is just a guess, as always! So glad she is not infertile for you though!


----------



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

Her udder is MASSIVE now...ligs are very soft, it took me a minute to actually find them, but my fingers go all the way around the tailhead. Me thinks it will be soon....middle of the night checks starting tonight!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

YAY!!!!!!! Please keep us posted im so so so so excited!!!


----------



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

Maybe today?? If I really, really dug I could sort of find ligs, but they were VERY soft and VERY difficult to find, practically not there. She's just standing in front of their house yelling constantly, and she's usually not loud. Lots of tail flicking and belly licking...udder isn't shiny but it's huge. How does she look in this pic to you more experienced folk?




















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

In my opinion changing behavior is a good indicator of oncoming labor. My girls have the doe's code down to an art and are constantly fooling us with the "signs". Judging by her udder, the fact you can reach around the tailhead, and behavior changes I would think you were getting really close. If she were my mine I would try to stick close to home and keep a close eye on her but if she is like my does she will hold out for about a week just for spite....

Good luck and happy kidding!!


----------



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

She just had a long thin string of goo that reached to the ground. She's staying way off by herself, and the four of them pretty much always stick together. I've left the big door of the goat house open this morning, and she's standing in there. At least she's in direct line of sight for me now, so I can watch without bugging her. She's acting very agitated, lots of stomping and head shaking. I'm getting stuff ready just in case she decides to really get going.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Sounds like today will be the day. Keep your eyes open for signs of distress. Usually when the "streaming" starts kids are on the ground within hours.


----------



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

One adorable five pound girl at noon! Piper did so well and is doing great with the baby.








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Congrats! Cute kiddo!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful...congrats!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yep, having kids is the biggest sign of infertility in goats  . Lol I'm teasing you, congrats on the beautiful baby! I'm glad mama did so well


----------

